# Strange man just opened my car door



## liaconn (3 Apr 2012)

I was up in Rathfarnham village this morning and parked in a designated parking space, tidily within the two lines and well forward but leaving some distance between the car and the pavement (but still adjacent with the white line, not back behind it, I drive a small car.). Next thing my car door was yanked open and a strange man ordered me to move my car forward a bit as he had 'deliberately' left a lot of space between his car and the white line. After a stunned moment I could see he had a very elderly man on a stick with him and obviously wanted to be able to open the door wide to get him into the car.
That was fair enough and I moved the car forward (not really sure how that gave him extra space but was startled and just did what he said). 

The thing is, I got a real shock when he just suddenly opened my car door like that and started barking an order at me. Surely, in this day and age, a male should know not to do that to a lone female. He could have really frightened someone, who might have thought he was going to hijack the car or snatch their handbag. He should have tapped on the window and asked politely, in my view. I felt like getting out of the car and having a go at him, but didn't want to upset the old man that was with him.

Just wondering if other people think his behaviour was totally inappropriate?


----------



## truthseeker (3 Apr 2012)

liaconn said:


> Just wondering if other people think his behaviour was totally inappropriate?



Totally inappropriate and if it had happened to me I probably would have been equally as stunned and either just moved the car, or else reacted badly and maybe screamed right in his face (like ARRRRGGGGHHHH) - depends on how much of a fright I had.

He is lucky someone doesnt scream their head off at him or worse if he is frightening people like that.

However, when Id collected myself I possibly would have approached him and reasonably pointed out exactly what youve just said.


----------



## Leper (4 Apr 2012)

Totally inappropriate from me also.  I would not have said a word to him no matter what his circumstances are because some day he will do the same thing to somebody else who is not as caring as the likes of us and Mr Ignorant will receive a fist sandwich in the kisser.

Its also one of the reasons why I dont blow the car's horn.  Why correct people who dont want correction? Let them suffer the consequences later.


----------



## d2x2 (4 Apr 2012)

inappropriate, no doubt.


----------



## Newbie! (4 Apr 2012)

Agreed inappropriate also but had it been me int he car, I also would have been too stunned to say anything.

reminds me of one day recently that I was off and the doorbell rang. It was about 10am and I was still in a dressing gown. Anyways. it was the Bord Gais meter man. I have never been at home before when they've come and we normally just ring in with our meter reading. Anyway, the point is that I was caught on the hop and let him but afterwards realised that he could have been jack the ripper. I barely saw his credentials (me barely looking and him barely showing). Lesson learned for next time though.


----------



## Liamos (4 Apr 2012)

Newbie! said:


> Agreed inappropriate also but had it been me int he car, I also would have been too stunned to say anything.
> 
> reminds me of one day recently that I was off and the doorbell rang. It was about 10am and I was still in a dressing gown. Anyways. it was the Bord Gais meter man. I have never been at home before when they've come and we normally just ring in with our meter reading. Anyway, the point is that I was caught on the hop and let him but afterwards realised that he could have been jack the ripper. I barely saw his credentials (me barely looking and him barely showing). Lesson learned for next time though.


 
Did he see your credentials???


----------



## Newbie! (4 Apr 2012)

If he did, he might not come back again in a hurry!


----------



## truthseeker (4 Apr 2012)

Newbie! said:


> ......but afterwards realised that he could have been jack the ripper.



You were lucky, something similar happened a friend of mine, and it WAS someone like Jack the Ripper.

I never answer the door, no matter what Im wearing. I answer on the intercom and then decide if I want to go to the door.


----------



## AgathaC (5 Apr 2012)

leper said:


> totally inappropriate from me also. I would not have said a word to him no matter what his circumstances are because some day he will do the same thing to somebody else who is not as caring as the likes of us and mr ignorant will receive a fist sandwich in the kisser.
> 
> Its also one of the reasons why i dont blow the car's horn. Why correct people who dont want correction? Let them suffer the consequences later.


 +1!


----------



## gipimann (5 Apr 2012)

+1 on the inappropriateness.

I always keep my car door locked until I'm actually getting out of the car.

A male friend of mine in the UK was a victim of a road rage incident recently, an unhappy driver hit my friend's car, then got out, opened the car door, and punched my friend.  He keeps his car doors locked now while on the road.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Apr 2012)

gipimann said:


> I always keep my car door locked until I'm actually getting out of the car.



Me too.  Sad really, but a sign of the times that we live in


----------



## truthseeker (5 Apr 2012)

gipimann said:


> I always keep my car door locked until I'm actually getting out of the car.



I usually do as well. Although I might not remember until Im stopped at a junction.

Another thing I do is leave lots of space between me and the car in front while stuck in traffic. I once witnessed someone basically trash a car that was stuck in traffic, stopped quite close to the car in front. So - I tend to leave enough room to either get away up onto a pavement or pull out onto the other side of the road or something.


----------



## Purple (5 Apr 2012)

Bloody hell, yis are all paranoid!


----------



## truthseeker (5 Apr 2012)

Purple said:


> Bloody hell, yis are all paranoid!



We're just not as brave as you Purple


----------



## liaconn (5 Apr 2012)

Glad I'm not alone in thinking his behaviour inappropriate.  Maybe he's just a bit thick and really doesn't realise that doing something like that is not on in this day and age.  He could seriously find himself getting thumped or screamed at or reported to the Guards. 

I have always tended to leave my car door unlocked as I read somewhere that, if you are in an accident, the emergency services can get you out much quicker. I always hastily lock it though if I am in a dodgy area.


----------



## gipimann (5 Apr 2012)

Sue Ellen said:


> Me too.  Sad really, but a sign of the times that we live in



That, and another practical reason - with central locking often including the boot, the boot could be opened if the car isn't locked while stopped in traffic.  Maybe not on all cars, but on the ones I've had, this was possible.

(yes, Purple, I'm paranoid, but just because I am doesn't mean etc, etc...!!)


----------



## ericsson (6 Apr 2012)

Purple said:


> Bloody hell, yis are all paranoid!


 

I do that...Are you calling me paranoid? Why would you say that about me? Did I do something on you? I'm sorry if I did but I don't remember what it could have been... 








Ericsson


----------



## Odea (6 Apr 2012)

I was driving out of Dublin over the Leeson Street bridge. There are two lanes of traffic as you swing around the corner and head to the Burlington Hotel. It is notorious for the car in the right hand land to take the easy option and cut right in to your lane rather than stay within his own lane. I blew my horn at a guy who did this. He was driving a small van and he was in his late forties early fifties. He got out and approached my car. I opened my window and this guy was in a terrible rage and spat in my face. He could have caused a pile up with his behaviour. I followed behind until he turned in to the sisters of charity in Donnybrook. To this day I regret not reporting him to the Gardai. Like yourself I was in total shock at his OTT behaviour because I blew my car horn at him.


----------



## MrMan (6 Apr 2012)

It was inappropriate, but the man could have been having a bad day and just lost the run of himself. Maybe he was dealing with bad news, i wouldn't go getting too worked up about it, as its unlikely to happen again.


----------



## Birroc (6 Apr 2012)

Newbie! said:


> Anyway, the point is that I was caught on the hop and let him but afterwards realised that he could have been jack the ripper.


 


truthseeker said:


> You were lucky, something similar happened a friend of mine, and it WAS someone like Jack the Ripper.


 
Are we being unfair to Jack here?

#1 Jack is dead
#2 We dont know what he (or she) was like because he was never actually caught. We just know he cut up prostitutes.


----------



## liaconn (6 Apr 2012)

MrMan said:


> It was inappropriate, but the man could have been having a bad day and just lost the run of himself. Maybe he was dealing with bad news, i wouldn't go getting too worked up about it, as its unlikely to happen again.


 
We all have bad days MrMan. Most of us don't go around frightening strangers as a way of dealing with it.


----------

